# Alfa 147



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Bad idea?


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

everyone on here is gonna say 'yes' so I'll start with a 'no'. I had one (gta) and granted I didn't keep it long, but it only went because the fuel consumption was so bad (but it was a 3.2). In the time I had it it, was a good car, handled very well (IMHO) was well put together (again, IMHO) and always felt distinctive enough from the crowd of other hatchbacks (golfs etc). Also, as a second hand buyer, Alfas make a lot of sense - I traded my X reg TTR against an '04 plated gta and only handed over 1k. The equivalant year golf R32 would have been a lot more money (oh, and again IMHO, the 147 gta kicks the ar*e of an R32)

what model/year/ are you considering - if it's a gta I can give you more info, but I don't know a lot about other ones....


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I say yes.

I love them, great styling, great engines. Lovely leather seats.

Choice of an enthusiast.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

I say yes. A GTA is one hell of a car but very subtle so you get the respect from proper petrol heads rather than just anyone with a big spoiler on the back. Very nice car, don't care what people say a bout the reliability. Girlfriend's Mum has a GT and it's been flawless in just under a year having done nearly 50K.

Tom


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm looking at getting rid of the TT in the next few months, as I am looking to buy a house.

I don't want to spend a ton of cash on the replacement motor, but I have seen some really nice examples of 147s a couple of years old. I too really like the styling, both inside and out. The cockpit is the only other than the TT that I have really though has had some time spent on it (aside from seriously priced motors).

I'd probably be looking at the the 2.0L powerplant, so not a rocketship - but practical enough with a little bit of oomph.

Just as an example, taken from the autotrader website:

2003 03 Reg ALFA ROMEO 147 2.0 TS Lusso
5 Doors, Manual, Hatchback, 50,000 miles. Fire Black metallic with full Black leather trim. BOSE sound system, 17" Supersport alloy wheels, Heated seats, Cruise control, Multi function steering wheel, Dual zone climate control, and Front armrest. Full Alfa Romeo service history, and has just had a cambelt service, new brake discs, brake pads, and tyres all round. Immaculate condition. Â£6,750.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yup fantastic value.

My only concern is the old "you have to own an alfa" mantra - lots of people only own an alfa once.

but for that money, where's the risk. Go for it.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

obviously when I said 'no' it was in response to your 'bad idea?' question - I mean't 'yes' as far as should you buy one.....

I agree about the cabin, I alwaysl oved the interior of the TT and only the alfa came close (for the price) in terms of quality and design...

If I only own one alfa, I'm still glad I did....


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice one, cheers guys. I will investigate further.

It'll be a real shame for the (4th) TT to have to go, but needs must and all that.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

have a look here..

http://www.alfaowner.com/Forum/

they seem quite friendly!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I like Alfas. I considered and test drove a new 147 1.8 TS when selling my Renault 172. Interior was fantastic and the car drove really well. Definately a FWD car that can be alot of fun. They look great outside as well.

However, a number of 156s that were run on our fleet did seem to have an above average number of electrical problems - specifically the engine management light requiring reset for no apparent reason.

For some reason in the I decided against a new Alfa, and opted for a 10 month old TT instead.... :?

Secondhand Alfas look very good VFM now, I think build quality is much better than the old days, but there are questions over how good the current service network is.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> I'm looking at getting rid of the TT in the next few months, as I am looking to buy a house.
> 
> I don't want to spend a ton of cash on the replacement motor, but I have seen some really nice examples of 147s a couple of years old. I too really like the styling, both inside and out. The cockpit is the only other than the TT that I have really though has had some time spent on it (aside from seriously priced motors).
> 
> ...


Sounds great 2nd car. But remember 1 in 4 Alfa 147s have an accident acording to some recent crap survey aimed at Kia drivers. :wink:

I like Alfas and my ex still runs her Spider V6, which although abused (in that inimitable 'never check oil etc' woman way, never went wrong.

The 2.0 TS engine (like most Alfa petrol engines) is a gem and sounds and pulls well.

Alfas are cool. But not new as depn is a killer.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Carlos said:


> lots of people only own an alfa once.


I'm on my fourth


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

When I had my gta, my local dealership for warranty work etc was a little fiat garage. Having come from Audi with their fancy showrooms etc. it was initially a shock, but the standard of service was excellant - all calls returned promtly, full report on car, car always spotlessly clean on collection - much better than (most) Audi dealerships I dealt with


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm still tempted by an Alfa - and wanted to buy a 156 Sportwagen before plumping for the A4.

Probably did the right thing, but I saw a GTA Sportwagen in Red the other day (may even have been a cloverleaf - unless it just had a badge stuck on) and it was stunning.










Very good looking, but apparently less space than the saloon. :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I Like it. Alot. As I do the 159 sportback.

The 'less space than the saloon is same as for 3 series and A4 avants vs saloons - it means load volume when luggage cover is pulled across compared to the boot volume on the saloon equiv. It's bollox and of course the estates can accomodate bulkier shapes.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

They always quote this crap statistic when reviewing so called "lifestyle" estates. Yes the volume below the load cover is slightly less than the saloon. If you've got something a bit bigger, simply roll the load cover back. Can't do that on the saloon!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Guy in my building has one in red & it looks stunning.

I like the 156s too, but I want something smaller & I think the 147 fits the bill really nicely. I cannot believe the prices on something so well specced. It is a dream for me, but must be a nightmare for people who bought new.

I am figuring on keeping it for 12 months and once the new house project is well under way then I am going to look for something special.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I actually got rid of my gta for the same price I paid for it (but the poor bloke who bought it new....ouch) In the spec it had, it was just shy of 30k new, 18months later, I buy it for 14k - I wonder what he got for it part ex?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> The 'less space than the saloon is same as for 3 series and A4 avants vs saloons - it means load volume when luggage cover is pulled across compared to the boot volume on the saloon equiv. It's bollox and of course the estates can accomodate bulkier shapes.





Carlos said:


> They always quote this crap statistic when reviewing so called "lifestyle" estates. Yes the volume below the load cover is slightly less than the saloon. If you've got something a bit bigger, simply roll the load cover back. Can't do that on the saloon!


I know...hence the :roll:

I really like the 147 too though Mart - which is going back on topic.


----------



## The Curse (Mar 28, 2006)

Early on in the year I was going for a 147 [smiley=idea.gif] ....then by chance I went to view a TT and fell in love [smiley=sweetheart.gif] , but then ended up with 325ti Bimma :? :lol: 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

There is a brand new 159 sportwagon parked outside - dark grey met, 18" telephone dial wheels, tan hide interior. I have to say it looks stunning. Clean, svelte, modern striking, cool - better than any current BMW or Audi estate. Of course I know it won't be as good to drive FWD will see to that (although I have no experience of torsen-based rear- biased Q4 :?: :?: )

But it will probably be good enough. I'd take one as a family car.










Who's gonna say it's poor-looking?


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I know that FWD is always seen as a compromise in terms of driveability, but I do think that alfa do it very well. My experience is limited (I've only owned a 147) but it was very good for FWD (particularly one with 250+ bhp going through the front wheels)......


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I don't think the GTAs handled very well. Lovely car and one which I would still like to own (either 147 or 156) but try booting the throttle on the way out of a bend in the wet - comical.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Carlos said:


> I don't think the GTAs handled very well. Lovely car and one which I would still like to own (either 147 or 156) but try booting the throttle on the way out of a bend in the wet - comical.


I never found it that bad.... certainly not as comical as its turning circle - I once did a nine point turn with an audience of bemused passers-by.....


----------



## simonj (Nov 15, 2004)

head_ed said:


> 2003 03 Reg ALFA ROMEO 147 2.0 TS Lusso
> 5 Doors, Manual, Hatchback, 50,000 miles. Fire Black metallic with full Black leather trim. BOSE sound system, 17" Supersport alloy wheels, Heated seats, Cruise control, Multi function steering wheel, Dual zone climate control, and Front armrest. Full Alfa Romeo service history, and has just had a cambelt service, new brake discs, brake pads, and tyres all round. Immaculate condition. Â£6,750.


Same spec car my wife drives, had it for 8 months now and it's been back in the garage more times than it's been on the road, we'd never have another Alfa, lovely to drive, lovely to look at as long as everything works, ours could have just been a duff one but it's put us off for good, doesn't help the fact that we are still waiting for the service book aaarggg


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

simonj said:


> had it for 8 months now and it's been back in the garage more times than it's been on the road, we'd never have another Alfa, lovely to drive, lovely to look at as long as everything works, ours could have just been a duff one


I had my fill of Alfa after nine weeks of GTV ownership, lovely to drive,a nightmare to own.

Never again.


----------



## Cupra_power (Aug 24, 2006)

The 147 GTA is a wonderful looking car, handles well for a FWD and has got a stylish interior. Got to have one of the best sounding FWD engines in the business and it looks like an engine with lots of chrome. I love my alfa's, looking for a 70's 2000 GTV at the moment.


----------

